# Beautiful New Babies



## LauraMG (Oct 18, 2010)

The bearded dragon, whom my boyfriend named Arthur (don't know why), and he is a ham for the camera! Sorry to those of you who've already seen these on my facebook. I'm a day behind with my forum post of these pics.


























He's kind of a pain to photograph, but when I can catch him they're beautiful pictures! The candy cane corn snake
















The markings on the individual scales are just awesome


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 19, 2010)

Beautiful reptiles you got there LG


----------



## GreenOasis (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah...beautiful!  

Glad you are enjoying them so much! And glad to hear that your son has an interest in the little dragon!  

-Carey Kurtz-


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 21, 2010)

On a side note also, I think a sleeping bearded dragon is quite possibly the cutesy freaking thing I've ever seen!!! He looks so happy and peaceful when he's sleeping!


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 21, 2010)

*cutest, not cutesy. Stinking iPhone autocorrect....


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 21, 2010)

Great pix, Laura. Cutest and cutesy!


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 23, 2010)

ADORABLE!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 25, 2010)

Aaww! :wub:


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 3, 2010)

This is his "don't touch me" face. He's been doing it a lot for me lately.....


----------



## MrPitseleh (Nov 3, 2010)

Those pictures of him sleeping are very cute.  How come he's out in the open? I'd have pictured them being up under stuff hiding while they sleep.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 4, 2010)

We've got a butter cornsnake and an orangey-red and mightily cutesy bearded dragon. My wife named it Sonja when it was tiny, but the lizard has grown into an adult (a very "male" adult). Besides her sexual identity issues, Sonja is our favorite pet reptile. The positions she chooses to sleep in are hilarious, including ones I'm sure you're familiar with called "frog legs" and "this whole wall is my pillow".


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 4, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> We've got a butter cornsnake and an orangey-red and mightily cutesy bearded dragon. My wife named it Sonja when it was tiny, but the lizard has grown into an adult (a very "male" adult). Besides her sexual identity issues, Sonja is our favorite pet reptile. The positions she chooses to sleep in are hilarious, including ones I'm sure you're familiar with called "frog legs" and "this whole wall is my pillow".


I have become familiar with both of those positions! :lol: I wish Arthur didn't have such a bad attitude towards handling though. Any tips?


----------



## GreenOasis (Nov 13, 2010)

He doesn't actually try to bite you, does he? That flaring out thing they do is usually just a bluff to try to scare off something bigger than them. Our huge adult female does it all the time, but she's okay once she's been picked up...she never bites. Don't let him try to "train you" not to pick him up by flaring out...you'll have a spoiled little dragon on your hands! :tt2: 

Yeah, I love how they just kinda' collapse wherever when they feel the need to sleep. My favorite position is the one where they find the narrowest spot and squeeze themselves down &amp; balance on it to sleep! (My son has a "fish tank" bridge thingy that they like to climb on the SIDE of...width of about 1/4 inch...and sleep THERE!) :blink: goofy things...but great pets! And we still have some for sale, guys!  (Or trade if you have something I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY want!)

-Carey Kurtz-

Green Oasis Reptiles


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 13, 2010)

GreenOasis said:


> He doesn't actually try to bite you, does he?


Yes, he does. He actually has gotten me once. I don't wanna be forceful about trying to pick him up, but you know....


----------

